# Most Expensive Quote For Car Parts or Hourly Rate



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok due to popular demand , what's the most Expensive quote you have had for a car part small or others please tell us what it was.and highest hourly rate.

I will kick off £100+ per hour for service and not London


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

£55 plus vat an hour up here in Shetland.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

My local indie quoted me about £300 for front and rear discs and pads on Miss Eskimos Mini. Looked online and about the same price on EuroCarparts, but with a discount code I could get them for £195. 

The Labour was £65 and they quoted 3hrs...not including VAT! So £78 an hour and £300 for a total of £530....from a local garage this was. 

Mini Garage up the road quoted me £200 for fronts and £169 for rears. So even if I got the discounted parts and only paid labour, I’m still better off going to a main Mini dealer...go figure...!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure the BMW near me is around £140 per hour.. crazy really. Thats about 30 miles from Central London


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

£575 for a NOS single latch for my 1991 Alfa Spider's soft top. And, no, it did not include postage, less still fitting. I ended up buying a whole soft top and assembly from a breaker for £55! Job jobbed. 

£275 for a second hand SIPEA relay for the same car. I ended up jury-rigging an almost identical Bosch item (£15).

Even in London, if you keep away from the dealers, you can keep sub-£60 an hour and still get a good mechanic.

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> £55 plus vat an hour up here in Shetland.


When I used to frequent Shetland you could have bought the whole place for that

Still expensive if not a main dealer I suppose


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> When I used to frequent Shetland you could have bought the whole place for that
> 
> Still expensive if not a main dealer I suppose


Ha that is a main dealer I go to a good indie which is 40 an hour :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> Ha that is a main dealer I go to a good indie which is 40 an hour :thumb:


That's well cheap knowadays


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know seeing what you boys are saying it seems dirt cheap.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

My old Honda s type went to local main dealer for a new bumper, neighbour paid as his tow ball went through it. That came fully painted and fitted for just over £220, not bad!! While at there, they did a health check and said all four corners needed new discs and pads and they could supply and fit them for £580!! Bought the bits on eBay for £90 and other neighbour fitted them for £90 too, fair saving over main dealer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

€215 for one xenon bulb from a Audi dealer, plus fitting.
I bought one and fitted it myself, €40


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Needed a new clutch on an old Audi A4 V6.

Dealer wanted £1500, so went to a well respected local independent VAG specialist. 

He chuckled at the official quote and said "we can do that same official Audi part fitted for £1000..... Or.... If you like.... We can do that exact same part from the Passat V6 for £600 fitted!! 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

£400 to supply and fit 2 headlight bulbs for my R32 at a VW main dealer


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

kingswood said:


> £400 to supply and fit 2 headlight bulbs for my R32 at a VW main dealer


That because the online manual states you need to remove the front bumper and lights. If you have skinny arms you can just about do it in situ


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Disco Smudge said:


> That because the online manual states you need to remove the front bumper and lights. If you have skinny arms you can just about do it in situ


Ha ha! The same as the Alfa 156 GTA! Actually, even without skinny arms, it can also help simply to loosen the fixing bolts on the side in question but not remove the bumper fully.

P


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

£ 1100 for a new DPF and 9 hours labour.
Ford Kuga the need to drop the subframe to get the DPF off.
New DPF from Ford Germany for € 600 and a French dealer did it in 4 hours a € 28 an hour. 
Find in general the the French car dealers are much cheaper, give a better service, and are much more helpful.
If I lived in the south east I would never use a UK dealer, but just hop across the channel


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Brought a second hand rear diff casing for the celica but the guy who sent it didn't give me the bearing shells with it so I popped to Toyota and they wanted £2000 + vat for the casing because you can't get the shells separately. Also 3 months delivered time as it would have to come from Japan. Complete diff on eBay are about £100. Can you guess which one I'm gonna get???


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

BMW near me charge £150 per hour labour, slight discount with BMW Car Club membership (£45). I recently had to lump it and buy a complete headlight unit, which ran to £1045 without bulbs/ballast for the Xenon. With discount it came to £954!! That on top on the Auxiliary cable adaptor which was £65!!!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

bense556 said:


> BMW near me charge £150 per hour labour, slight discount with BMW Car Club membership (£45). I recently had to lump it and buy a complete headlight unit, which ran to £1045 without bulbs/ballast for the Xenon. With discount it came to £954!! That on top on the Auxiliary cable adaptor which was £65!!!


 Ouch!

Makes Porsche seem reasonable!

Peter


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, and the front indicator housing came to £80...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Not mine but my friend touched a tree in his car, and I mean lightly touched 

Pop up bonnet went off and they wanted £5k for it! Said they were going to fit a new bonnet


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can remember the local Honda garage charging £54 + VAT back in 1995, about 45 miles or so north of London.

My favourite was Formula 1 Autocentres telling me the rear discs on my Skoda needed changing along with the pads and the bits alone were £250 + VAT. Nipped to see a local mechanic, he charged £100 to do the job and the bits cost me £95 from German Swedish and French.
.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Biggest quote was 11.5k which was for an exchange BMW engine fitted.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Biggest quote was 11.5k which was for an exchange BMW engine fitted.


Know that is a nice bill , what model was that for?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

The idrive system on my 59 plate 520d msport business edition started playing up meaning I'd lost some functionality including resetting certain systems meaning every time I switched ignition on I'd get about 5 warnings!!

Basically the faulty item that needed replaced was the "stereo" which was a single disc CD player inn the dash (though obviously had the computer inside it)

Car still drove ok obviously so spent a couple of months looking second hand but couldn't find one.

Dealer item and eventually set me back about 1400 quid 

Apparently the same item for the msport which wasn't the business edition "only" cost about 700


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Know that is a nice bill , what model was that for?


118D, but didn't make it to a bill, 2yo and got written off on the basis of that quote


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Seem to recall £700 odd for the faulty "moon roof" on my old Auris. The tracks/guide cost peanuts but full headliner removal etc soon stacked up it seems. Toyota were awful as well, zero goodwill. Granted a 5 year old car but the amount of times the sun roof, to you and I, got used was next to none.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Out of curiosity I got a price for these steering knuckles off my mk1 focus rs.
Over £1600 each! 
Not that it matters because they're no longer available









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

macca666 said:


> The idrive system on my 59 plate 520d msport business edition started playing up meaning I'd lost some functionality including resetting certain systems meaning every time I switched ignition on I'd get about 5 warnings!!
> 
> Basically the faulty item that needed replaced was the "stereo" which was a single disc CD player inn the dash (though obviously had the computer inside it)
> 
> ...


I also had to replace one of these after water in my ballast blew the iDrive unit. I had the same quote as you - £1400 plus my old one back.

Ended up buying a second hand one off fleabay and just coding it to my car using BMW software.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Audi RS tax... don't need to say anymore... :lol:

although Honda do seem to be playing catch up now.... I was looking for a set of 4 indicators for my RC51..... £240.... search on the part number and find the more popular bikes they're on... and you can get them for £40....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

£714.00 for a replacement transmission oil cooler pipe on my Jaguar S Type R. 

Common issue with the ZF gearbox as the rubber part of the pipe degrades over time. Can't remember the part/labour split but it was labour intensive, 4 hours I think!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Audi RS tax... don't need to say anymore... :lol:
> 
> although Honda do seem to be playing catch up now.... I was looking for a set of 4 indicators for my RC51..... £240.... search on the part number and find the more popular bikes they're on... and you can get them for £40....


You must be a share holder in VAG by know with all that RS tax:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> You must be a share holder in VAG by know with all that RS tax:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thankfully the RS is away now.... after it's 3rd gearbox rebuild, I just couldn't trust it anymore...

:wall:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

millns84 said:


> £714.00 for a replacement transmission oil cooler pipe on my Jaguar S Type R.
> 
> Common issue with the ZF gearbox as the rubber part of the pipe degrades over time. Can't remember the part/labour split but it was labour intensive, 4 hours I think!


I had a similar thing in a Fiat Coupe, cant remember the exact bill but was close to 4 figures.

Oil cooler hose split, no probs right? Couple of feet of rubber....? Nope...

Recovery to garage
IIRC Fiat used brass hose fittings to alu on the cooler so impossible to remove (not a metallurgist so can't remember the exact circumstances) so a new cooler required.
Fiat out of stock and only order them in batches, estimated delivery 16-20 weeks
Had to get one custom made at a few hundred, few litres of oil and few hours labour later - kerrching


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Thankfully the RS is away now.... after it's 3rd gearbox rebuild, I just couldn't trust it anymore...
> 
> :wall:


What's in the current fleet? or have you turned into complete EK Angel Biker Dud


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Just spotted this if anyone fancies keeping their top up oil tidy? It is already heavily discounted but if you use the current SPOOKY80 code you can still get a bit more off if you're quick. Free delivery too! Oil not included.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not expensive in the grand scheme of things but I always thought that £30 for the heater resistor on my G40 was bit much for a tiny block of ceramic with some copper wire wrapped around.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a diesel pump failure on a 1.9td 406, cost £13 in parts, £985+ vat for labour at Peugeot dealership in Bury St Edmunds.

I was quoted £142 +vat from landrover for a set of front Brembo brake pads, and quoted 90 mins to fit @ £110+vat per hour labour. Got an exact same Genuine Brembo set from a parts wholesaler they were identical apart from the missing landrover part number for £32 and took me under an hour to remove clean and refit.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

coolant lines on a 911, its an engine out job and they run all the way to the front of the car from memory it was the best part of £1800


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> What's in the current fleet? or have you turned into complete EK Angel Biker Dud


Still got the S8 and Citigo... added a supercharged cooper with a stage 2 kit.

and the 6 bikes obviously... :lol::lol::lol::wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Still got the S8 and Citigo... added a supercharged cooper with a stage 2 kit.
> 
> and the 6 bikes obviously... :lol::lol::lol::wall:


That's crazy why not have one for everyday in the week 6 just seems an odd number to me, do you not do anything 1 day a week?:lol:

I forgot you was a mini owner know, I bet you like it? I really like our JCW cracking car it is, you just reminded me I need to take it out for a little 4 hour drive soon


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> That's crazy why not have one for everyday in the week 6 just seems an odd number to me, do you not do anything 1 day a week?:lol:
> 
> I forgot you was a mini owner know, I bet you like it? I really like our JCW cracking car it is, you just reminded me I need to take it out for a little 4 hour drive soon


come on, even the invisible man in the sky took a rest on the 7th day! :lol::lol:

yeah, the mini is a great wee car... I have more fun round the corners at 50mph in that than the RS6 could ever give..

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yaaaay Cuey is back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzer said:


> Yaaaay Cuey is back


Evening Sir... :wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer said:


> Yaaaay Cuey is back


Hay wait a minute you never said that about me:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> come on, even the invisible man in the sky took a rest on the 7th day! :lol::lol:
> 
> yeah, the mini is a great wee car... I have more fun round the corners at 50mph in that than the RS6 could ever give..
> 
> :thumb:


You dating a clergy know:lol: Yes low speed fun in the mini is always fun


----------

